# Feb 17th Friday Night



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

MO's BBQ Chicken Special, served at The Deck anyone hungry? 

pm me for addy

Rob


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> MO's BBQ Chicken Special, served at The Deck anyone hungry?
> 
> pm me for addy
> 
> Rob


CRAP!

Just got the message and am working a 12hr. day tomorrow (Sunday).
Man, wish I could've made it.

Please LMK when the next one is.
Thanks.

Mo

P.S. would you send me your regular e-mai address?


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Mo you got two weeks


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry, Rob, no can do.
Need a Sat or Sun day herf:2


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Deem said:


> Sorry, Rob, no can do.
> Need a Sat or Sun day herf:2


How 'bout TJ on Sat Deem???


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Can't wait!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Mo email sent.

Poker I'll leave it to you to let the PPP that don't get here much know about it. Your parking spot :z looks good if Deem can't make it, what color ballon you want:w 
pm me for addy....

Rob

[email protected]


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Deem said:


> Sorry, Rob, no can do.
> Need a Sat or Sun day herf:2


ok Yoda looks like a "brunch" herf is needed in March. Anyone else in this Friday Night?
Rob


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

eye, eye Capt'n :fu


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> ok Yoda looks like a "brunch" herf is needed in March. Anyone else in this Friday Night?
> Rob


Yip! Be there!


----------

